# Finlay: The journey to the adonis



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just a little log to help me stay on track with my training, diet and general day to day diet.

Ive decided to go back to basics and use a less is more approach to my training and I will be doing a 3 day split|:

Mon:shoulders & arms

Tue: Cardio

Web: Chest & back

Thur: Cardio

Fri: legs

Sat: cardio

Sun: cardio

I know it looks like I have no rest day but at weekends I usually get up early and I like to do 30 min light cardio before breakfast so saturday and sunday is basically rest time.

My diet currently looks like this:

Meal 1: 250g low fat natural yogurt, 1tbsp peanut butter

Meal 2: 150g turkey, 50g raw weight brown rice, half a pepper and handfull of peas

Meal 3: (post workout) carb drink (approx 30g carbs)

20 min later protein shake with 10 almonds

Meal 4: 250g low fat natural yogurt, 50g raw oats, handfull of berries and 10 almonds

Meal 5: 1 teriyaki mackerel and salad

Meal 6: 150 g lean pork and veg

I do add extra almonds between meals if i feel hungry before a meal is due.

Havent worked out the macros yet but I will be doing that later today and I'll post it up and make any tweaks if needed.

Cardio will be done every day. Most days it will be a 40min walk X2 as that how i get to and from work. If not this then it will be incline walking on a treadmill.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

just finished shoulders and arms and what a great workout it was. The pump was insane!!

seated barbell press: 3x 8-12

side laterals: 4 x 10-15

lying rear laterals: 3x 10-12

barbell curls: 4x 8-15

dumbbell curl: 3x 10-15

hammer curl: 3 x 10-15

close grip bench: 4x 10-15

dips: 10-15

overhead cable extension: 3 x 12-20

cable wrist curls: 6x 10-20


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So i did my first cario session walking to the gym where i work, 45 min uphill.....i get here and theres a powercut. My second cardio session might come sooner than planned haha


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

powers back on. so glad, i hate eating cold food now lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So this morning did my hour walk to work. somehow i managed to forget to eat half my breakfast?? and just finished chest and back.

chest:

incline bb press 5 sets

incline db press 3 sets

incline db flye 3 sets

cable crossover 3 sets

back:

bent over row 5 sets

reverse grip pulldown 4 sets

straight arm pulldown 3 sets

machine row 3 sets

wide grip cable row 3 sets

feeling absolutely **** hot today!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

so todays rest day and i hate it. I get so bored being in a gym for 9 hours and not training. Going to jump onto the treadmill in abit to stop me dying of boredom


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

well thats my cardio done for now. 40 min steep incline walking. now for a meal and then to tidy the gym.

looks like im going this alone lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

In for this mate.

I'm presuming the goal is dieting?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RowRow said:


> In for this mate.
> 
> I'm presuming the goal is dieting?


yeah basically. I just want to improve overall as I got lazy and let myself slip after xmas, no excuses I just became a lazy fuk :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

no training over the weekend but must of covered a good 1o miles walking the beaches around blackpool. Sun was out so was a good weekend.

Today is back and chest and ive already done 50 min walking to work in the sun


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

just finished chest and back and decided to trow in a little calves at the end. Just got my carbs and bcaas down me then its my protein shake in 20 min.

chest:

incline db flyes: 3 warm up, 4 working

decline machine press: 3 sets

incline smith machine: 3 sets

back:

bent over bb row: 2 warm up, 3 working

reverse grip pulldown: 3 working

neutral grip seated cable row: 3 working

straight are pulldown: 3 working

extensions with 20kg plate: 4 sets

calves:

standing calf raise: 3 warm up, 3 working

seated calf press ss with bodyweight calf raise: 4 sets

Been using fat grips again and since i cant hold as much weight ive found i get a far better contraction in the muscle.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Decided to get an app to check roughly how far i walk to work and it turns out my round trip is just over 9 miles which is more than i though.

Time for a quick meal then its time to train arms and abs. I'll post my workout later


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

just finished arms and abs and necked my carbs and aminos and other supss.

bis:

barbell curl (with fat grips) 3 warm up, 3 working

db curls (with fg) 3 working

single arm preacher curl: 3 sets each arm

hammer curl (with fg) 3 working

tris:

ez bar cable pushdown: 4 warm up, 3 working

dip machine: 3 working

overhead cable extension: 3 working

db skullcrusher: 3 sets

forearms

upper cable 1 arms wrist curl: 2 warm up 4 working

lower cable 2 hand wrist curl: 3 working

abs:

cruches: 3 sets to failure

lying leg raise: 3 to failure

now for some rest the its time to clean some mirrors.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

How do you rate fat grips? Always tempted to get a pair but not sure if they'd be worth it


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RowRow said:


> How do you rate fat grips? Always tempted to get a pair but not sure if they'd be worth it


I love them personally. since you cant ego lift because you just cant hold the weight you find yourself using stricter form. I got mine because I pulled a muscle in my forearm a while back and used with to help strengthen it. Kinda went abit further than planned because i have 16.5 inch arms but a 14.5 inch forearm


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Finished work at 10 pm last night and started 9am today but as of yet i havent been to sleep. Just could not switch off. Thankfully this is my half day and I finish at 2 so the girlfriend is could to pick me up so I can get to bed asap.

Ive already for 50min walk to work. Ment to be doing legs today but im going to see how I feel in a little while.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Bit confused atm as I havent had this before. Im trying to diet down yet people are saying im getting bigger. Now I am starting to lean out but weird thing is the "love handle" area is leaning out first?? Im not complaining but thats normally the last place it goes??

Dont get me wrong im very happy but im just confused :beer:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

so even though im pretty tired I decided to do legs after all just alot lighter and lower intensity. Bcaas and carbs down so heres what my little leg routine looked like today ....

Seated leg curl: 4 warm up, 3 working (2 with drop sets)

Lying single leg curl: 3 workinglying leg curl: 2 working

single leg squats: 3 sets

single leg extensions: 5 sets back to back

leg extensions: 3 working

got a nice pump and a decent sweat and tbh I feel better for it...

3 more hours then im off home for bed


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well just finished my cardio. Not walking to or from work until next week as to girlfriend is over so I just get a lift.

So I did about 40min cardio on the bike (i dont know exactly because I kept having to get on and off to serve people so it kept resetting itself) after my workout of shoulder and chest.

Chest:

incline db flye: 3 warm up 3 working (with FGs)

decline machine press (with GFs): 3 sets

cable flye (with FGs) 4 working, 4th set was dropset

Shoulders:

Side laterals: 3 warm up 4 working (with FGs)

Arnold press (with FGs): 3 working

Seated rear laterals with FGs: 3 working

Shrugs: 4 sets

Had a little cheat last night of some cookie cheesecake but kept it to a small peice. other than that kept my macros in check


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Out of interest how come your using machines & not free weights on chest?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Out of interest how come your using machines & not free weights on chest?


I do use free weights aswell its just dependant on if I have a spotter available. If the gyms empty I have no spotter to help unrack the weight and odd angle the racks are set at really hurts my shoulder even with low weight. So basically I dont want to **** my shoulder up and more than it already is :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Out of interest how come your using machines & not free weights on chest?


I bet he uses free weights too but also machines are a nice change from free weights only as muscles need to be stimulated differently with some change now and again to keep progressing.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Fair point well made, I don't use a BB on chest only DB's so never occurred to me, BB's mess with my joints!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I bet he uses free weights too but also machines are a nice change from free weights only as muscles need to be stimulated differently with some change now and again to keep progressing.


Hold sh!t youre back!! Good to see you back on here bud....even if we do chat on facebook anyway :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Hold sh!t youre back!! Good to see you back on here bud....even if we do chat on facebook anyway :laugh:


Hehe yeah time to get back in the saddle i suppose & sort of missed this place


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Fair point well made, I don't use a BB on chest only DB's so never occurred to me, BB's mess with my joints!


For some reason I struggle getting a pump with DBs no matter what i do so i mix it up to see what works for me at the time


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe yeah time to get back in the saddle i suppose & sort of missed this place


 Good on you 

only you could disappear for 6 months and come back a platinum member :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Good on you
> 
> only you could disappear for 6 months and come back a platinum member :laugh:


Yeah loads of stuffs been happening mate i have posted an update on stuff thats been going on in general conversation section


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

well clever dick finlay didnt pack his last meal for work so just had to grab a bar....good thing I work in a gym isnt it :stupid:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> For some reason I struggle getting a pump with DBs no matter what i do so i mix it up to see what works for me at the time


Try cable presses matey. Do 6 reps, pause for 6 breaths, another 6 reps, repeat until failure. Because of the constant time under tension...You will be fvcked, and pumped to hell.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Try cable presses matey. Do 6 reps, pause for 6 breaths, another 6 reps, repeat until failure. Because of the constant time under tension...You will be fvcked, and pumped to hell.


I might give this a try. Only thing that might stop me using this is that our cable station is wider than normal. I'll give it ago next chest session though for sure.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

No walk to work this morning, got a lift from the girlfriend so I'll jump on the stepper or treadmill later for 40 min.

Starting to feel better and its been noted by several people in my gym that im looking bigger aswell as leaner and my t-shirts are starting to agree. Tighter around the arms and shoulder but looser on the belly....over all a happy finlay :thumb:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> No walk to work this morning, got a lift from the girlfriend so I'll jump on the stepper or treadmill later for 40 min.
> 
> Starting to feel better and its been noted by several people in my gym that im looking bigger aswell as leaner and my t-shirts are starting to agree. Tighter around the arms and shoulder but looser on the belly....over all a happy finlay :thumb:


Maybe time for some updated pics then matey


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Forgot to mention I got a **** load of free deca so im already planning my bulk :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Maybe time for some updated pics then matey


Still abit self conscious tbh but as soon as I feel good I will whack a few up


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well as soon as I finished my workout a delivery of water appears. 75 cases to carry un 2 flights of stairs....thats my cardio sorted.

anyway this how my workout looked today:

superset:

cable pushdown

cable bar curls (FGs): 4 warm up, 4 working

superset:

incline db skullcrusher

alt db curl (with FGs): 3 working

overhead extensions: 3 sets

ez bb curls: 3 working

dip machine: 3 working

felt f**king massive with that full arm pump haha :laugh:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> Still abit self conscious tbh but as soon as I feel good I will whack a few up


Pussy  You look in considerably better shape than me and I've put progress pics up


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Pussy  You look in considerably better shape than me and I've put progress pics up


Alright i'll get the other half to take some pics when i finish work :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Pussy  You look in considerably better shape than me and I've put progress pics up


just checked you pics and buddy you may be smaller than me but youre abit leaner lol. Im about 16% bf atm im ashamed to say. Highest ive been in years


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

This time last year I was just over 13st and about 15%, totally let it go to waste to be honest. Hopefully one I've finished cutting it shouldn't be quite as difficult to put back on .


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> This time last year I was just over 13st and about 15%, totally let it go to waste to be honest. Hopefully one I've finished cutting it shouldn't be quite as difficult to put back on .


I know what you mean. I looked alot better this time last year. but hopefully by xmas I will look better than ever


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Just in time mess it all up again lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Got.pics but dont know how to upload.on a mobile??


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Same as you would on a pc if your still on the desktop sits, click the little picture thing near the envelope in the selection var above the text box then a little pop up should appear but you might have to zoo out to see it.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Same as you would on a pc if your still on the desktop sits, click the little picture thing near the envelope in the selection var above the text box then a little pop up should appear but you might have to zoo out to see it.


couldnt get it to upload. just kept saying upload failed. I'll do in on my laptop when i get home


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Pics are too big then


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

A brief overview of my weekend....abysmal, but onwards and upwards, no point lingering.

So today Its back day then i'll be doing some cardio and later on more cardio as I walk 4.7miles home at 2am....gotta love Ramadam :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Pics are too big then


pics might be but im not haha. couldnt get any good pics but im still looking better than i was


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

just finished back and trew in abit of chest and 20 min cardio on the nike.

back:

neutral grip pulldown: 3 warm up, 3 working

close grip cable row: 1 warm up, 3 working

bent over row: 4 working

machine row: 3 working

chest:

incline DB flye: 4 warmup, 3 working

decline machine press: 3 working

incline bb press: 3 working

20 min steady state on bike.

Pretty good workout. My mind muscle connection has defiantly improved and Im finding doing flyes first means im getting a better contraction in my chest throughout my workout.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just woke up, morning supps down now for breakfast


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I have pics but for some reason I cant upload them??


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

They will need cropping mate, if you open them on a laptop you should be able to do it.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

not looking my best but slowly getting there


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

That your mirror?? 

Fair bit of mass on ya like!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> That your mirror??
> 
> Fair bit of mass on ya like!


no I stay at my girlfriends at the weekend haha

cheers man but nowhere near as big as I want to be


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> View attachment 153568
> 
> 
> not looking my best but slowly getting there


I would eat you whole! :-*


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I would eat you whole! :-*


might take you a few bites haha


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> cheers man but nowhere near as big as I want to be


Think everyone on this forum thinks that. At least you've got summut to work with!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> might take you a few bites haha


Oh I'd take my time savour every errmmm bite..... Yes bite.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

theres a slightly better pic


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh I'd take my time savour every errmmm bite..... Yes bite.


dont tease me haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> dont tease me haha


Teasing I do no such things  so sirup or melted chocolate?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Teasing I do no such things  so sirup or melted chocolate?


calorie free syrup :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> calorie free syrup :laugh:


Good that means I can lic..... I mean eat alot of it of yo.... The plate


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Good that means I can lic..... I mean eat alot of it of yo.... The plate


cant believe a sexual deviant like yourself missed that second pic haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> cant believe a sexual deviant like yourself missed that second pic haha


I saw it and me likey  whipped cream anyone ? Anyone ?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well thats my 4.7 mile walk to work done...got her to find yogurt had leaked in my bag and now it smells of cheese :double ****:

Now its time for meal 3 then in an hour i'll be training arms and abs


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> View attachment 153569
> 
> 
> theres a slightly better pic


damn kid you got some meat on them drumsticks, call me trifle d1ck cos im fooking jelly


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> damn kid you got some meat on them drumsticks, call me trifle d1ck cos im fooking jelly


wtf?? :laugh: ....thanks??

....im assuming that ment I have big legs? lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> wtf?? :laugh: ....thanks??
> 
> ....im assuming that ment I have big legs? lol


indeed, keep it up


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> indeed, keep it up


unfortunately not as big as they where. last year I got them upto 29inch at 14%bf but they just overpowered my upper

and thank you


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

what they at in that pic and what about your calfs?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> what they at in that pic and what about your calfs?


about 26-27inch i think my calves are about 17- 17 1/2 inch


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> about 26-27inch i think my calves are about 17- 17 1/2 inch


nice, i got some lower body lag, again keep it up and cant wait to see your end result


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> nice, i got some lower body lag, again keep it up and cant wait to see your end result


ive never had an issue with my legs. In fact I skip every 4th workout to try and hold them back whilst my upper catches up haha

cheers man I'll keep posting pics every week or so now


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> ive never had an issue with my legs. In fact I skip every 4th workout to try and hold them back whilst my upper catches up haha
> 
> cheers man I'll keep posting pics every week or so now


Yeah you have always had amazing potential with them legs


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> cheers man I'll keep posting pics every week or so now


 coolio, that should keep infernal whacking away like a demented norwegian monkey :whistling:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> coolio, that should keep infernal whacking away like a demented norwegian monkey :whistling:


he needs no help with that haha


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah you have always had amazing potential with them legs


yeah....shame my chest is sh!t


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> he needs no help with that haha


His right need no help i have a very good imagination & i have Finlay cataloged in my **** bank for safe keeping anyway


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished arms and abs, bcaas down the hatch along with the rest of my supps.

bis:

barbell curl: 3 warm up, 3 working

alt db curl: 3 working

cable preacher: 3 working

db hammer curl: 3 working

tris:

cable pushdown: 5 warm up sets

over head extension: 1 warm up, 3 drop sets

machine dip: 3 working

close grip push up: 2 working

forearm:

upper pulley single hand wrist curl: 3 warm up, 3 working

lower pulley double curl: 2 working

abs:

crunch: 3 working

lying leg raise: 3 working

twists: 3 X 50


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> yeah....shame my chest is sh!t


NO WAY you chest is good & thick


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> NO WAY you chest is good & thick


but its clearly the bodypart thats lagging the most.

I kinda want to compete next year but think my legs are to big for physique but overall id be to small for even the juniors....and suggestions?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> but its clearly the bodypart thats lagging the most.
> 
> I kinda want to compete next year but think my legs are to big for physique but overall id be to small for even the juniors....and suggestions?


imo no such thing as legs too big, unless you are a total T-rex, but your bulky all round.

its kinda hard to tell in that pic due to the light flare from the window but your chest looks alright its just your carrying a bit of pudge around the ribs and making it look less that it might actually be (plus there seems to be some sort of spike going thru your nip)

work on your front delt and traps, back pic would help with any other areas you would like critiqued


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> imo no such thing as legs too big, unless you are a total T-rex, but your bulky all round.
> 
> its kinda hard to tell in that pic due to the light flare from the window but your chest looks alright its just your carrying a bit of pudge around the ribs and making it look less that it might actually be (plus there seems to be some sort of spike going thru your nip)
> 
> work on your front delt and traps, back pic would help with any other areas you would like critiqued


yeah my nipple is pierced lol

I'll try and get some more pics when I see my girlfriend later this week. Its obviously going to be hard to point out my weaker areas because im still pudgy but from experience my chest has always been week


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> yeah my nipple is pierced lol
> 
> I'll try and get some more pics when I see my girlfriend later this week. Its obviously going to be hard to point out my weaker areas because im still pudgy but from experience my chest has always been week


but even if you are carrying some extra love just look for areas that look less full and work on them, then with fat stripped off they should be on par, in theory


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> but even if you are carrying some extra love just look for areas that look less full and work on them, then with fat stripped off they should be on par, in theory


its a sound theory for sure.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just getting meal 5 down my neck....we have 150g pork, 40g (raw) brown rice, mixed veg all done in cajun seasoning :thumbup1:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Time for meal 6 and today we have tuna mayo salad.

I cant wait to leave work. Its dead and Im bored out of my skull!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Pretty tired tonight so should be fun on my 4.7mile walk home


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Pretty tired tonight so should be fun on my 4.7mile walk home


Sorry mate... I fell asleep last night you sleep okey when you got home? Look at it this way atleast all the walking is good cardio


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Sorry mate... I fell asleep last night you sleep okey when you got home? Look at it this way atleast all the walking is good cardio


Got offered a lift home in the end but Im going to be walking there and back today.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Not long up,morning supps and aminos down and about to go make some brekky


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Meal 2 down the hatch, 5 egg whites, 2 slices seeded bread (small loaf) and 3 tablespoon light mayo. now to back up my stuff and head off to work.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got to work so thats another 4.7mile walk. Its leg day today and I plan on destroying them..... not a chance im walking home at 2am after legs :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just sipping my aminos now. Legs well and truely destroyed. I had to stop a couple of sets short or Id of thrown up.....again

glute kickbacks: 3 x 20

seated leg curl: 3 x 20

Jefferson squats: 2 x 20 each leg

abduction machine: 3 x 20

adduction machine: 3 x 20

calf press: 3x 20

seated calf raise: 3 x 20

stiff legged deadlifts: 3 x failure

lying leg curl: 3 x 20-30

leg extension: 3x20

single leg leg press: 1 x 20 each leg

I currently feel like ive been ganged raped by elephants


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Rice, porc, veg with cajun season and soy sauce....life is good


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Legs are sore today...im dreading tomorrow as Im always worse the second day


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

well im at work early so my friend could finish early. Got the train here today so im going to do a couple of cardio sessions later to make up for it and break up my shift


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I had a training partner today for the first time in months so bit of a motivation boost there as be beat a brutal chest workout.

incline bb press: 2 warm up, 3 working

dips: 3 to failure

cable crossover: 3 working and 1 thriple dropset

pec dec: 7s with drop on last set

then 20 min cardio on the bike.

Going to jump on the treadmill after my next meal for about 40 min then maybe another 20-30 min later on since im here till 2am


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

got abit creative in the kitchen today so my meal number 5 was

300g free tomatoes

120g onlines

garlic

100g mixed beans

smoked paprika

salt

pepper

carriander

cumin

chilli

cooked it all down and poached 2 eggs..... satisfying, tasty and very healthy


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Had me an empty gym so I whacked on some metal and did 20 min treadmill, 10min crosstrainer and 10 min bike so 40 min in all then got a nice tuna mayo salad down me.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

still confused how my bf is going down but weight going up slightly?? :confused1:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> still confused how my bf is going down but weight going up slightly?? :confused1:


recomp, losing BF but gaining muscle, muscle weighs more than fat too or if your doing an electric test for BF it can differ depending on the amount of water in your system and can be kinda inaccurate


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> recomp, losing BF but gaining muscle, muscle weighs more than fat too or if your doing an electric test for BF it can differ depending on the amount of water in your system and can be kinda inaccurate


im just going off the mirror. Im clearly getting leaner and people keep saying im looking alot better...shouldnt be able to add muscle on though. I was on 2700kcal now ive from to 2200kcal (though thinking about going back upto 2700)


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> im just going off the mirror. Im clearly getting leaner and people keep saying im looking alot better...shouldnt be able to add muscle on though. I was on 2700kcal now ive from to 2200kcal (though thinking about going back upto 2700)


yeah cos putting on muscle on gear is a problem


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> yeah cos putting on muscle on gear is a problem


noooo haha just should be able to even with gear on cals that low. im 16stone ffs :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Last shift tonight. so glad, i hcant sleep during the day so i knackered.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

What weights are you lifting on chest mate?

You've got some good size on you and everyone has a bodypart that seems to lag.. your calf's have decent shape

I find my chest easier to grow and somehow this time since I started training again last September my arms are not growing like they did before I stopped training! Very odd


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

meals all packed and ready for work in my 6pack bag

meal 1: 1 scoop syntha 6 & 15g peanut butter (eaten)

meal 2: 75g outs 1.5scoops syntha 6(pre work)

meal 3: 250g low fat yogurt, 10g pumpkin seeds, 40g cherries

postworkout: bcaas & supplements

meal 4 30 min after: 1 scoop syntha 6

meal 5: 40g wholegrain basmti rice, veg, 150g lean pork mince

meal 6: 1 tin tune, 30g light mayo, salad

meal 7: 250g low fat yogurt, 25g oat, 40g cherries

works out just over 2200 calories.

Todays workout will be shoulders, arms and calves and since im not walking to work i'll do between 40 and 60 min cardio through out the evening.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

darren.1987 said:


> What weights are you lifting on chest mate?
> 
> You've got some good size on you and everyone has a bodypart that seems to lag.. your calf's have decent shape
> 
> I find my chest easier to grow and somehow this time since I started training again last September my arms are not growing like they did before I stopped training! Very odd


Dont really worry to much bout weight tbh but yesterday I was incline benching 100kg for 10 then 2 forced reps. Im not very strong on chest tbh but aslong as I get a good contraction I dont really care anymore.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Dont really worry to much bout weight tbh but yesterday I was incline benching 100kg for 10 then 2 forced reps. Im not very strong on chest tbh but aslong as I get a good contraction I dont really care anymore.


Yeah definitely. Thats the way to go. Seen some weird stuff on chest where they literally chuck the weight up as fast as possible for 10-12reps no idea what thats meant to achieve

How are you finding low carbs? You do high carb days or keep them at a set amount everyday?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

darren.1987 said:


> Yeah definitely. Thats the way to go. Seen some weird stuff on chest where they literally chuck the weight up as fast as possible for 10-12reps no idea what thats meant to achieve
> 
> didn't read your first initial post what diet are you on? Low carb I take it


Ive changed it alittle from when i started to basically whatever fits my macros but i eat pretty much what ive stated everyday. I havent had any flexabiliy appart from maybe alittle bread or a tiny piece of quiche last thing after walking 4.7miles home.

my macros ar about 220g protein, 73g fat and 165g carbs so low but not very low.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Tired of being hungry all the time


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Got myself some dhack ultra burn to help with the appetite and help with energy....from what ive ready im going to be gurning my tits off :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

just got my yogurt seeds and cherries down and im still fuking hungry!!

I cant wait for this ultra burn to turn up, I really cant cope with being this hungry all the time.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> just got my yogurt seeds and cherries down and im still fuking hungry!!
> 
> I cant wait for this ultra burn to turn up, I really cant cope with being this hungry all the time.


Not surprised your so hungry with all the rabbit food mate! Have you considered dropping carbs out and adding fats into meals more? Would

Fill you up longer.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Not surprised your so hungry with all the rabbit food mate! Have you considered dropping carbs out and adding fats into meals more? Would
> 
> Fill you up longer.


I sure have. Thing is I do actually enjoy my food...theres just not enough of it :laugh:

I have been considering starting keto after my cheat tomorrow.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> I sure have. Thing is I do actually enjoy my food...theres just not enough of it :laugh:
> 
> I have been considering starting keto after my cheat tomorrow.


I think that would be a good idea, shift extra fat and hopefully stop you being so hungry. I dread to think how I'm gonna cope with appetite come August when I diet!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

lol im eating pizza right now


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Gyms been pretty busy tonight which made it a total ball ache for me trying to train, but I got it done non the less.

Decided to go down the superset and giant set route tonight as not done it in a while....it was well worth it...

shoulders:

warm up: side laterals, front raise and db press all with low weights for about 4 sets back to back

superset 1:

military press & wide grip upright row: 4 sets to failure

superset 2:

cable side laterals & upper cable reverse flye: 3 sets per side

superset 3:

db side laterals & db shoulder press: 3 sets to failure

for arms it was giant sets

Bis:

one arm cable curls

dumbbell curls

cable bb curls

db hammer curls

4 sets back to back

Tris:

Cable pushdown

rope pulldown (wide)

rope pulldown (narrow)

overhead cable extensions

again 4 sets back to back

finished with shrugs, 4 warm up, 4 working sets.

Got my bcaas and supplements down then did 20 min cardio on bike followed by syntha 6 and 10 almonds.

Now just going to chill for abit then after my next meal abit more light cardio.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I think that would be a good idea, shift extra fat and hopefully stop you being so hungry. I dread to think how I'm gonna cope with appetite come August when I diet!


Only issue is I have a special weekend planned for next saturday so wont be able to deplete for 10 days ....work keto from this weekend or after next??


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> lol im eating pizza right now


Im going to ram my dry penis up your sphincter whilst donkey punching you

Loving how im not having any cravings:rolleye:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Only issue is I have a special weekend planned for next saturday so wont be able to deplete for 10 days ....work keto from this weekend or after next??


I never depleted when I did Keto, I found Monday-Friday night then carb up worked well for me. Got to my leanest fairly quickly


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Im going to ram my dry penis up your sphincter whilst donkey punching you
> 
> Loving how im not having any cravings:rolleye:


ROID RAGE


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I never depleted when I did Keto, I found Monday-Friday night then carb up worked well for me. Got to my leanest fairly quickly


dont you generally do 10 days carb free before carbing up? I can only manage 7


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> ROID RAGE


WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY!!!???

I love you really


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

feeling sh1tty right now. my blood sugar level just crashed. shaking, light headed, cold sweats, dizzy....not nice


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

starting to feel much better now after a meal, still abit iffy though.

I think once i get home im going to have a small meal then fast through the day until about 7pm since its my cheat day. It will help me enjoy it more :laugh:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> dont you generally do 10 days carb free before carbing up? I can only manage 7


You may be meant to but I never have and can't say I feel it hindered my results.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RowRow said:


> You may be meant to but I never have and can't say I feel it hindered my results.


Fair enough. Me and a mate are both about the same bodyfat so we are going to diet down using keto from this week coming so atleast Im not doing it alone :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Mate cam In late to do cardio for 30 min very steep brisk walk on the treadmill. I do feel like im leaning out but i'll admit im getting impatient and want to bulk haha


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

okay so I havent updated in a few days due to like of internet access at my girlfriends.

Cheat day was on saturday but didnt go to overboard, just some dominoes (which i didnt even finish) and a few odd bits during the day.

Started keto sunday and my dhacks ultra burn came today so all is well apart from being knackered.

Even though i was at my girlfriends I still managed to do a fair bit of cardio in the way of walking at 5.30 with the dog lol think we were out for about 3 hours.

Well today was chest and back and cardio. Totaled 80min cardio because I got bored at work.

40 min brisk walk on steep incline

chest:

incline db flye: 3 warm up, 3 working

incline db press: 3 working

machine dips: 3 working

cable flye: 3 working

back:

wide grip pulldown: 3 warm up, 3 working

neutral grip cable row: 3 working

bb row: 4 working

machine row: 3 working

40 min steady cardio on incline.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally had a good days sleep today so feeling great and its arm day!

Started the day with bcaas and fasted cardio for 20 min on my spin bike.

Took 1 dhacks ultra burn yesterday and didnt feel much tbh which tbh was due to the fact that I was just mentally exausted so it was just keeping me ticking over....today I took one and im flying. Feel like I could train non stop all day haha and im not hungry for a change.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So arms and calves done. Aminos down and just having my shake and almonds. Going to do cardio.for about 40 min after my shake.

Biceps:

Db preacher curl: 2 warm up 3 working

Ez cable curl: 4 working

Hammer curls: 3 working

Bb curl: 3 working

Tris:

Rope pulldown: 4 warm up, 3 working , 1 dropset

Machine dips: 3 working

Overhead cable extension: 3 working, 1 triple dropset

Forearm:

Behind the back cable wrist curls: 2 warm up, 3 working

Seated db wrist curls: 3 working

Reverse bb curls: 2 working

Calves:

Standing calf press: 3 warm up, 3 working

Seated calf press: 3 working

It was a cracking workout with a beasty pump. I feel like im getting stronger aswell.

Nearly time for my pm cardio


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished 20 min stead incline on the treadmill and ive just jumped on the bike to do another 20 min


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well thats all my cardio done....now for peanut butter


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Meal time tuna, mayo and bacon salad! ........mmmmmm bacon


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got up and hot my aminos and ultra burn down me. Not doing any fasted cardio today as I didnt sleep great at all.

Hoping things will pick up in a bit as its leg day.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Time for 20 min cardio on the cross trainer before my meal


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Mmmmm eggs


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Recently.ive been feeling like I havent been getting any bigger over the past 2 years...... then saw this comparison haha







3 years ago








a few weeks later at my first bodypower

I wasnt even 13 stone there










Last year










2 weeka ago


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well ive just finished another awesome leg workout. Just sipping my aminos as i start some.cardio on the bike with my mate whos come in late to do cardio with me.

Single leg ext: 3 warm up, 3 working last set ss with 2 legs

Bench squat: 1 warm up, 3 working

Single leg leg press: 3 working

Abduction machine: 1 warm up, 3 working

Adduction: 1 warm up, 2 working

Single.leg lying leg curl: 3 warm up, 3 working

Seated leg.curl: 3 working

Im.feeling somewhat.sick now.... and i love it


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well thats me finally done for the day. 15 min cardio on the bike and 30 min incline walk on the treadmill then got my shake and almonds down me.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just dropped my first ultra burn for today now just waiting for my eggs to boil for meal 1


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well all my training and cardio is now done for the day.

I did shoulders and chest when abit later an hours cardio between the bike and treadmill.

Chest:

Incline db flye: 3 warm up, 3 working

Decline machine press: 1 warm up, 3 working

Incline smith machine: 2 working

Shoulders:

Db side laterals: 4 warm up, 2 working, 2 ultra mega dropsets of death (5 drops)

Standing bb press: 1 warm up, 3 dropsets

Pec deck reverse flye: 1 warm up, 3 working

Shrugs: 3 warm up, 3 working

I was literally fuked to the point of just not wanting to talk after my workout but it felt amazing..... got a few cheesy snaps after finishing delts


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Well all my training and cardio is now done for the day.
> 
> I did shoulders and chest when abit later an hours cardio between the bike and treadmill.
> 
> ...


you are quite the lump aint ya

it scares me you bang doods too :scared:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> you are quite the lump aint ya
> 
> it scares me you bang doods too :scared:


Im.assuming you mean lump of lard? Haha im.still a fatty 

But im very powerful mwhahaha


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Im.assuming you mean lump of lard? Haha im.still a fatty
> 
> But im very powerful mwhahaha


well there is def muscle under that, going good kiddo


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> well there is def muscle under that, going good kiddo


Its coming off slowly but surely 

Sick my lagging chest though


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Its coming off slowly but surely
> 
> Sick my lagging chest though


my chest filled out when i started doing flat bench, incline, cable crossovers and dips on chest day and done decline bench another day (mainly for time, but cos it was fooked aswell after that), now its nowhere near as good as guys on here but i really noticed the difference and am happy with the progress


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I wont.do flat bench it just hurts my shoulder far to much. O occasionally do flat db press but i feel it in my triceps first


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> I wont.do flat bench it just hurts my shoulder far to much. O occasionally do flat db press but i feel it in my triceps first


sounds like you're not doing the BB bench correct, are you making sure your grip is wide enough so that at teh bottom your elbow is at a right angle and pinching your shoulder blades together?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> sounds like you're not doing the BB bench correct, are you making sure your grip is wide enough so that at teh bottom your elbow is at a right angle and pinching your shoulder blades together?


My form is fine, ive damaged both rotary cuffs


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> My form is fine, ive damaged both rotary cuffs


yeah benching and dips are not for you

chest is gonna lag

nothing to see here

move along

:lol:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> yeah benching and dips are not for you
> 
> chest is gonna lag
> 
> ...


Dumbbells and.machines are really my only option


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Dumbbells and.machines are really my only option


cable crossovers for a bit of width?

surely decline wouldnt put as much pressure on the RC?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> cable crossovers for a bit of width?
> 
> surely decline wouldnt put as much pressure on the RC?


It doesnt but i cant do decline free weight as i never have a spotter. The machine we have is really good though. I didnt no crossovers helped with wodth?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> It doesnt but i cant do decline free weight as i never have a spotter. The machine we have is really good though. I didnt no crossovers helped with wodth?


well tbh i have no evidence that it does, i tense at the top and bottom and feel it outer and inner pec and my outer is shaping well so anecdotal

i dont have a spotter either but just do 8x60kg 8x80kg 6x100kg and have no issues with it


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> well tbh i have no evidence that it does, i tense at the top and bottom and feel it outer and inner pec and my outer is shaping well so anecdotal
> 
> i dont have a spotter either but just do 8x60kg 8x80kg 6x100kg and have no issues with it


Its a mental thing. If i know someone is there im fine but i can bet the one day i go for.it with no.spotter is the day it does wrong haha


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Its a mental thing. If i know someone is there im fine but i can bet the one day i go for.it with no.spotter is the day it does wrong haha


do your lighter sets then for the last one just ask a random, ive spotted ppl and in return asked randoms myself, no ones ever declined in my experience, just dont hit them if they touch the bar lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> do your lighter sets then for the last one just ask a random, ive spotted ppl and in return asked randoms myself, no ones ever declined in my experience, just dont hit them if they touch the bar lol


Thing is i usually train when the gym is empty because i work here so i can just got on with it. Either way I get it all done  doing alot more isolation movements than i did and i always start with flyes, feels so.much better.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Thing is i usually train when the gym is empty because i work here so i can just got on with it. Either way I get it all done  doing alot more isolation movements than i did and i always start with flyes, feels so.much better.


fells better... but is it producing the results you want? are you there alone? if not grab a co worker, hell even the cleaner for 2 mins on your last set lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> fells better... but is it producing the results you want? are you there alone? if not grab a co worker, hell even the cleaner for 2 mins on your last set lol


Im.like chuck norris....i work.alone haha

I.cant really say only.been training this way about 5 weeks so its to early to say. People have commented that my cheat is looking thicker but im.not.sure


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Im.like chuck norris....i work.alone haha
> 
> I.cant really say only.been training this way about 5 weeks so its to early to say. People have commented that my cheat is looking thicker but im.not.sure


lone wolf mcquaid ><


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Im.like chuck norris....i work.alone haha
> 
> I.cant really say only.been training this way about 5 weeks so its to early to say. People have commented that my cheat is looking thicker but im.not.sure


night big man


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> lone wolf mcquaid ><


Thats another nickname to add to the list haha


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Im.like chuck norris....i work.alone haha
> 
> I.cant really say only.been training this way about 5 weeks so its to early to say. People have commented that my cheat is looking thicker but im.not.sure


Ditto! Hate training with people most the time.

Also on your progress pics well done definitely grown loads.

I was looking in the mirror earlier thinking damn I look tiny yet I weight just under 19stone now which has been a target for at least 2 years.

When I started I was 14 stone. But in my head I look no different


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Ditto! Hate training with people most the time.
> 
> Also on your progress pics well done definitely grown loads.
> 
> ...


Another person saying i look bigger....but im dieting and getting leaner haha


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Another person saying i look bigger....but im dieting and getting leaner haha


Bigger from 3 years ago not bigger from the last pics!

That would just be mean


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Bigger from 3 years ago not bigger from the last pics!
> 
> That would just be mean


Ahhh i get you lol. Yeah i am but the first 2.pics are around the time I managed a 1RM deadlift of 220kg.....natty


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Ahhh i get you lol. Yeah i am but the first 2.pics are around the time I managed a 1RM deadlift of 220kg.....natty


I think I only topped out natty at like 180kg dead, then was only recently I got over 220kg consistently and now things are shooting along


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I think I only topped out natty at like 180kg dead, then was only recently I got over 220kg consistently and now things are shooting along


I havent done deads in a while really. Dont the odd set and I can still clear 220kg but been having some lower back trouble so im going to see how it goes and hopefully get back to doing them when I bulk


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally home but far from tired....again.

looks like it could be a rough night.....again


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Finally home but far from tired....again.
> 
> looks like it could be a rough night.....again


Ditto. I slept a whole 15 minutes last night. It was effing stupid.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ditto. I slept a whole 15 minutes last night. It was effing stupid.


same. Ive been on the for for like 36 hours now :confused1:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Finally home but far from tired....again.
> 
> looks like it could be a rough night.....again





mrssalvatore said:


> Ditto. I slept a whole 15 minutes last night. It was effing stupid.


rub one out, ive just done so and yawning, nn  :yawn:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> same. Ive been on the for for like 36 hours now :confused1:


Beat you! Lol been like it since Monday. **** knows how I'm still functioning.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> rub one out, ive just done so and yawning, nn  :yawn:


Noo friendly Fred's broke.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Noo friendly Fred's broke.


see, women are spoilt, ffs whats wrong with an old fashioned :lol:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> rub one out, ive just done so and yawning, nn  :yawn:


Im saving the build up for when my girlfriend appears tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well Ive had my ultra burn and starting to buzz nicely. Now to take a sh!t and have my eggs (not at the same time obviously)


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Think I need to drop back to 1 UB a day. Took one to soon after then 1st by mistake..... 4 1/2 hours later my resting heart rate ( been sitting on my ass the last 2 hours) is 112bpm.....not good


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Little update from the weekend. Had a nice little cheat on saturday in the form.of a picnic at skipton castle.

Well today was back, chest and im currently on the bike doing my cardio.

Chest:

Warm up with incline flyes and press.

Superset:

Incline db press

Incline flye: 3 sets to failure

Cable crossover: 3 working

Back:

Neutral grip cable row: 3 warm up, 3 working

Reverse grip pulldown: 1 warm up, 3 working

Bent over row: 3 working

Low machine row: 3 working

Standing extensions: 3 to failure


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Forgot to update on last nights workout.....

I did arms and calves but left out my cardio as I just felt abit drained so I didnt want to risk burning myself out

Went with giant sets as with my bad elbows it gives me the least pain and a brutal pump.

tris:

different angle pushdowns to warm up

Cable pushdown 4 sets

Overhead cable extension: 4 sets

Rope pulldown (wide): 4 sets

Rope pulldown (close): 4 sets

each exercise back to back for 4 sets with 60seconds rest between each set

bis:

Cable preacher curl: 3 sets

DB curls: 3 sets

EX bar curls: 3 sets

Hammer curls: 3 sets

Again each exercise performed back to back for 3 sets with 60 seconds rest between each set

High cable wrist curls: 4 sets

calves:

Standing calf raise: 3 warm up, 5 working set (stretching between each set)

Arms looked massive after that workout :laugh:

Its legs abit later on so I'll post it up if im still alive after


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Did quads last night and feel like my legs have been 10 rounds with Ali.

leg extension: 3 warm up, 3 working

single leg leg press: 3 working

single leg extension: 3 working each leg

superset with sissy squats

Tonight was Delts and it was brutal, but starting to look nice and round now 

DB side laterals: 4 warm up, 4 working

Standing Arnold press: 3 working

Rope pulls: 3 working, 1 dropset

DB front raise: 2 working

Cable front raise: 3 working

Hamstrings tomorrow then this weeks training is done and its carb up on saturday at a family BBQ (no drinking for me though)


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I have 10 hours until I can have carbs.....I cant wait. Had the most unreal cravings for the past 24 hours and its killing me!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well tonight was hams, glutes and calves. If nothing else in 12 weeks im gunna look damn good from the back haha

Seated leg curl: 1 warm up set. 5 working( 50, 40, 30, 20, 10 increasing weight each set)

Single leg curl: 1 working per leg for 30 reps

Wide high leg press: 4 working sets

Abduction machine: 3 working

Glute kickbacks: 3 sets

Standing calf press: 3 warm up, 3 x 30 (10 feet straight, 10 toes poining out , 10 toes pointing in)

Seated calf raise: 3 to failure (15+ reps)

Stretch between every set.

Still got my cardio to do then my training is done for the day.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got done with back and.now im on with cardio.

Wide grip.pulldown: 3 warm up, 3 working

Wide grip seated cable row: 3 working

Tbar row: 3 working

Single arm cable.row: 3 working per arm

Low machine row: 3 working

Extensions: 1 bodyweight, 2 sets +10kg

Amazing pump!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

After 50.minutes cardio I feel genuinly.sick! My shake is not sitting well at all


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Chest is very sore from.last nights workout.

Incline db flye: 3 warm up, 3 working

Inclind bb press: 3 working

Flat machine press ss with cable flye: 3 to failure

Calves:

Standing calf raise: 3 warm up, 3x30 (10 straight, 10 toes in, 10 toes out)

Seated calf raise: 3 sets

Really felt it and had a training partner.aswell which was a nice change and finished off with 30 min cardio.

Its far to hot in here today and its quad day....im expecting to feel very sick after this workout haha


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Quads demolished!!!

Single leg extension: 4 warm up, 5 working

Single leg press: 1 working, 1 set ss with 2 leg

Leg press: 1 set to total failure

Leg extensions ss with weighted bench lunge: 3 sets to failure

Now just cracking.on with abit of cardio on the bike.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished somewhere betwee. 45 and 60 min cardio. Not sure exactly as I kept having to stop to serve people so the timer kept resetting....got some searious sweat going on atm haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

INNNNNNNNNN


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Really.wish I.wasnt working till 2 am....im fuked haha


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Hate this god damn heat. Cant sleep during the day....oh well only 2 more nights left


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Deltage and gunage!!!!

Big giant sets tonight to really get the blood pumping.

Delts:

Quick warm up the first giant set

Arnold press

Side laterals

Bent over laterals

Rope pull

All 4 exercises performed back to back for 10-20 reps each with no rest between. 30 -45 sec rest between each giant set

Biceps.

Again quick warm up then

Db curls

Wide ez curl

Close ez curl

Hammer curl

Again 4 sets back to back sane as delt

Triceps:

Final warm up

Cable pushdown

Overhead extension

Rope pulldown (wide)

Rope pulldown (close)

Same format again and another insane pump!!!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Decided Im coming off keto. I dont know if related but been having some really bad stomach cramps and generally bad insides. If it does clear up after a few days then i'll go back on keto as sticking to it isnt exactly hard, but for now im going to go back to IIFYM style as that was working ok for me before and I felt great.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Another hot day in central fitness. Today is hams, calves and glutes then some cardio. Not a chance im starting before 9pm , way to hot for that sh1t


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Its friday....which means hams, glutes and calves!!

Seated leg curl: 3 warmup 30-50, 2 working, 1super ultra mega dropset of death to 120 reps

Wide.high stance.leg press: 5 working

Single lying leg curl: 3 working

Cable abduction: 3 working

Standing calf raise: 4.warm up, 4 working

Fukcing beasted it!!!










Starting to get abit of seperation now


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Cheat day!!

Started of going to mcdonalds for breakfast when she finished work at 5am for sausage, egg & cheese bagels......I can tell you that is not egg and I shall not be going back for that. Threw half that sh1t away......I knew there was a reason id only had breakfast there once about 12 years ago.

Anyway just got up and tbh the mcdonalds as put me off wanting **** just really craving fruit so made a pineapple, nectarine, strawberry and yogurt ice smoothie


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay so this week ive only.got 4 days in which to train as im.off to scotland at 6am friday morning with the girlfriend.

Chest + back

Incline smith machine: 3 warm up, 3 working

Flat machine press ss with cableflye : 1 warm up 4 working

Straight arm pulldown: 3 warm up, 3 working

Wide grip pulldown: 3 working

Bent over row: 4 working

Machine row: 4 working

Now just sipping my bcaas whilst doing some cardio on the bike.

Ramadam is ovee so only working till 10 tonight.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> Decided Im coming off keto. I dont know if related but been having some really bad stomach cramps and generally bad insides. If it does clear up after a few days then i'll go back on keto as sticking to it isnt exactly hard, but for now im going to go back to IIFYM style as that was working ok for me before and I felt great.


"the best diet is the one you can stick to" :beer:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> "the best diet is the one you can stick to"


I can stick to keto but not when im struggling to get fibre in making my sh1ts as hard as tekkers in a playground


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> I can stick to keto but not when im struggling to get fibre in making my sh1ts as hard as tekkers in a playground


 :lol:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Really not been good the last few days. Havent trained or eaten right as i cant sleep (getting maybe 2 hours) and ****ting my insides out. No idea whats going on but my mate text me earlier saying hes having to come off keto as his insides are playing up aswell


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished a little resistance band workout and 15 min HIIT on the spin bike. Got to love those hill sprints. Epic leg pump!!


----------

